# Secure Storage



## 99308 (May 19, 2006)

Anybody know off any secure storage in the Gloucestershire, Avon, Wiltshire or Oxfordshire areas.

We are wanting to park up our 31 foot motorhome when we are not using it, which is most of the time nowadays.

Any suggestions will be most welcome.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd do a search on here:

http://www.cassoa.co.uk/Search.aspx

There's 4 sites listed for Gloucestershire.

Gerald


----------



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

We store our motorhome in secure storage at Hallen (approx 4 miles from the severn bridge), West Country Park Homes 0117 9506909. It has double fencing, double gated, 24 hr CCTV. It is south glous but not sure how far that is for you.


----------

